# Regraver un dvd regravable...



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Une amie a un MacBook portable core duo. Elle voudrait savoir comment graver un fichier sur un dvd réinscriptible....:rateau:

Le problème ne s'est jamais posé pour moi...   Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## marc-book (17 Juin 2008)

C'est une blague ou un canular


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

il n'y a pas de blague ou quoi 
tout depend ce qu'elle utilise!
par l'utilitaire de disque, il faut demander a ne pas fermer la session
sur Toast, c'est automatique (mais pas trouvé pour les sessions par contre )
une fois qu'elle veut l'effacer, Toast ou Utilitaire de disque, effacer, et ca repart pour un tour


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> il n'y a pas de blague ou quoi
> tout depend ce qu'elle utilise!
> par l'utilitaire de disque, il faut demander a ne pas fermer la session
> sur Toast, c'est automatique (mais pas trouvé pour les sessions par contre )
> une fois qu'elle veut l'effacer, Toast ou Utilitaire de disque, effacer, et ca repart pour un tour



Merci, je fais passer le message... :rose::love:


----------



## masudkarim (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, Voilà je voudrais effacer complètement *un DVD* avec nero, j'ai  donc fait 
le *...* Quelqu'*un* peut-il m'expliquer comment  résoudre le... *...* Grave je n
arrive pas a effacer mes *DVD*+RW  Philips, pourtant *regravable*. *...* pas à effacer 
*un DVD*  réinscriptible Verbatim, pas plus qu'à *regraver* dessus


----------



## Tekta (17 Avril 2009)

masudkarim a dit:


> Bonjour, Voilà je voudrais effacer complètement *un DVD* avec nero, j'ai  donc fait
> le *...* Quelqu'*un* peut-il m'expliquer comment  résoudre le... *...* Grave je n&#8217;
> arrive pas a effacer mes *DVD*+RW  Philips, pourtant *regravable*. *...* pas à effacer
> *un DVD*  réinscriptible Verbatim, pas plus qu'à *regraver* dessus



J'ai rien compris ... :mouais:
En plus Nero n'existe pas sur Mac? Je me trompe?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> J'ai rien compris(...)


Moi non plus. 
C'est peut-être une énigme à résoudre.


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Moi non plus.
> C'est peut-être une énigme à résoudre.



Ha nen moi les énigmes finis pour aujourd'hui! J'en ai déjà fait une


----------



## BleuduMac (3 Juillet 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> il n'y a pas de blague ou quoi
> tout depend ce qu'elle utilise!
> par l'utilitaire de disque, il faut demander a ne pas fermer la session
> sur Toast, c'est automatique (mais pas trouvé pour les sessions par contre )
> une fois qu'elle veut l'effacer, Toast ou Utilitaire de disque, effacer, et ca repart pour un tour


 

bonjour; je me trouve confronté au même pb (première fois que j'utilise des RW)
dvd +rw philips; projet sur imovie 09 gravé sur idvd; je voudrais effacer et regraver
merci de m'indiquer clairement la manip en tant que nouveau _Mac_


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2009)

Dans l'aide d"utilitaire de disque" on trouve :



> Insérez le disque dans le lecteur optique de l'ordinateur.
> Ouvrez Utilitaire de disque, sous Applications/Utilitaires.
> Sélectionnez le disque dans la colonne de gauche, puis cliquez sur Effacer.
> Sélectionnez Effacement rapide si vous ne souhaitez pas écraser l'ancien contenu par des zéros.
> Cliquez sur Effacer.



Mais, je viens d'essayer avec un DVD formaté par un enregistreur de salon, et ça ne marche pas.
En revanche Toast efface n'importe quel DVD réinscriptible.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2009)

Et à moins que toast ait changé un truc un cd -dvd gravé par toast est effacable que par toast


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et à moins que toast ait changé un truc un cd -dvd gravé par toast est effacable que par toast



Effectivement, l'effacement rapide par Toast, n'est pas géré par les autres programmes. Il faut faire un effacement complet pour que le DVD soit utilisable pour les autres (Finder par exemple).


----------

